# Sticky  PSA: Political Posts



## ShakeDown

A few of you have earned "OGF Vacations" as the result of political posts and discussions. We have zero tolerance for that, and please show respect to your fellow members who come here to get away from all of that.

If you must talk politics, feel free to take that elsewhere...this ain't the place fellas.


----------



## 1basshunter

You’re are New favorite Hero


----------



## Karl Wolf

Has it ever been attempted to create a politics only forum on this site?

Its would give some a way to vent things out without posting in the lounge or making political comments on other forums. A way to Express their opinions and views on a separate forum where nobody has to look if they do not wish to do so.

Before others begin saying its against OGF rules, I do understand it would get ugly at times due to many folks not knowing how to Express themselves in a respectful manner, especially on the internet.
But I counter saying it would keep it completely off of the other forums.

Just an idea.


----------



## ShakeDown

Karl, appreciate the thought but there's no way I'd ever endorse that. Plenty of other sites allow it. Same with religious discussions. I'd never put a moderation load on our mods like that.


----------



## crappiedude

Thank You ShakeDown, I come here to escape that stuff


----------



## Karl Wolf

You're right. I suppose if it was monitored/regulated along the same OGF guidelines, there would be a tidal wave of banning due to name calling and so forth.

Many of us did leave other forms of social media to get away from that behavior.


----------



## SConner

Keep the no politics or religion rules in place. It would get ugly fast without them. As has been stated many times.... this is a fishing/outdoorsman site, if you want to talk politics there are thousands of other sites to do this and most are currently toxic,


----------



## TheKing

Nip it in the bud at first site. Thanks !


----------



## 1basshunter

I’m happy 😃


----------



## Lazy 8

X2^^^


----------



## chumthrower

ShakeDown said:


> A few of you have earned "OGF Vacations" as the result of political posts and discussions. We have zero tolerance for that, and please show respect to your fellow members who come here to get away from all of that.
> 
> If you must talk politics, feel free to take that elsewhere...this ain't the place fellas.


I did 30 days in the hole for stepping over the line. I’ve learned to keep my political sentiments and jokes in check. However my fishing reports will continue unabated and accurate. P.s. I kept my orange jump suit as a souvenir.


----------



## Lundy

Since 2004 there has been discussions of a dedicated political forum many times and each time wisdom prevailed before something stupid resulted


----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^


----------



## Drm50

Yea, I’ve herd it all. One thing you have to face is all this will mean nothing if politics go the wrong way.


----------



## johnboy111711

I can't wait for the political ads on this site to be over...


----------



## fastwater

johnboy111711 said:


> I can't wait for the political ads on this site to be over...


Become a 'premium' member and you won't have to see them.
Have not seen one ad...political or not since doing so. 
And response time on site is great.


----------



## johnboy111711

I'm too poor. I'll take donations though...


----------



## Burkcarp1

johnboy111711 said:


> I'm too poor. I'll take donations though...


Here we go..


----------



## fastwater

johnboy111711 said:


> *I'm too poor.* I'll take donations though...


If'n I figured you were serious...I'd gladly pay it for you.
But since you posted the below...

Your quote from the 'Premium' thread:
_*"I'll pay if I can get access to see what the mods post about some of the members!"*_

...enjoy the political ads!


----------



## fastwater

Shad Rap said:


> Huh?..not too many liberals here.


Yea...his post was seriously a bit confusing to me as well.
The reason for my questions.


----------



## johnboy111711

fastwater said:


> If'n I figured you were serious...I'd gladly pay it for you.
> But since you posted the below...
> 
> Your quote from the 'Premium' thread:
> _*"I'll pay if I can get access to see what the mods post about some of the members!"*_
> 
> ...enjoy the political ads!


Political ads are over. Now I'm stuck with "Bonding with friends and family ads"...


----------



## fastwater

johnboy111711 said:


> Political ads are over. Now I'm stuck with "Bonding with friends and family ads"...


I'm stuck with...no ads.
Enjoy!


----------



## ShakeDown

fastwater said:


> Not trying to be argumentative...but is that your opinion of this site?
> If so...what facts do you base your opinion on?
> And even more confusing, why would you still be on OGF if you feel that way?


Technically, he isn't on OGF...at least for the next 30


----------



## Karl Wolf

ShakeDown said:


> Technically, he isn't on OGF...at least for the next 30


That was pretty much tickling the tigers bely!
Oh garsh.


----------



## fastwater

ShakeDown said:


> Technically, he isn't on OGF...at least for the next 30


Hope he got the chance to read my response before he got stood in the corner.
Might give him something to think about whilst he's there.


----------



## KaGee




----------



## fastwater

^^^^^^
Actually laughed out loud on that one.


----------



## crappiedude

Between the covid and the election, I don't know where you guys are finding all the coners...can't be many left.


----------



## Evinrude58

That is why I live in a yurt there are no corners to be sent to. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## KaGee

KaGee said:


>


The time for timeout has expired... Now we are looking at expelling offenders from the playground. Period.
NO MORE POLITICS... PLEASE


----------



## Saugeye Tom

If a warning has been given consider it a final


----------



## Drm50

I understand why the different outdoor sports related Forums don’t want politics. Under normal circumstances I would agree. When I look at what has happened maybe it was a mistake not to have politics. Limited information that you can depend on as truth has come out through normal channels. To late now. For fence sitting we are going to get picked off one at a time. Nobody is going to be able to avoid it. It is going to be coming in fees & taxes.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Drm50 said:


> I understand why the different outdoor sports related Forums don’t want politics. Under normal circumstances I would agree. When I look at what has happened maybe it was a mistake not to have politics. Limited information that you can depend on as truth has come out through normal channels. To late now. For fence sitting we are going to get picked off one at a time. Nobody is going to be able to avoid it. It is going to be coming in fees & taxes.


Yes Dan...but most of the time it is people ......Trolling to get it going. Beleive me I WOULD LOVE to express my thoughts on ogf. They made the rules for a reason. We dont want to end up like other sites. The firing line puts up with no bs. In sure you have been on that site????


----------

